# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Երեխաները՝ մենակ

## ivy

Հարց մամաներին ու պապաներին:
Երեխաներին ո՞ր տարիքից եք սկսել (կամ պատրաստվում եք սկսել) ինչ-որ ժամանակով տանը մենակ թողնել կամ թույլ տալ, որ ինքնուրույն դուրս գան տնից կամ մենակ տուն գան: 

Զարմանալի է, որ Գերմանիայի նման կանոնակարգված երկրում դրա մասին օրենք չկա, այսինքն՝ տարիքային ահմանափակում չկա էդ հարցում, ու միշտ գալիս ենք «կախված է կոնկրետ երեխայից» անորոշ պատասխանին:
Էստեղ հենց առաջին դասարանից սկսած՝ երեխաների մեծամասնությունը ինքնուրույն է գնում-գալիս դպրոց կամ ընկերների հետ միասին: Մեր դպրոցն էլ հենց տան կողքին է (ինչպես և մանկապարտեզը), ոտքով մի 5 րոպե, առանց փողոց անցնելու անհրաժեշտության, բայց միևնույն է չեմ պատկերացնում, որ մի քանի ամսից, երբ երեխաս սկսի դպրոց հաճախել, կարողանամ իրեն մենակ թողնել դպրոց գնալ կամ դպրոցից մենակ տուն գալ, հատկապես երբ տանը ոչ ոք չկա:
Նաև տանը իրեն ոչ մի անգամ մենակ չեմ թողել. ամենաերկարը եղել է աղբը դուրս տանելը, ինչը 1-2 րոպե է տևում: Կողքից ասում են՝ արդեն կարող ես կարճ ժամանակով փորձել, բայց էնքան էլ վստահ չեմ, թե դա լավ միտք է:

Ով ինչ փորձ կամ կարծիք ունի էս հարցի վերաբերյալ:

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), Tiger29 (22.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեխա չունեմ, բայց կարող եմ իմ փորձից ասել։ Վեց տարեկանից ինչ դպրոց եմ գնացել, տանը մենակ եմ մնացել։ Ավելին՝ դպրոց էլ ինքնուրույն էի գնում-գալիս (էլի տան կողքն էր՝ նույն մայթին): Բայց մամաս բզիկ ուներ, փողոց անցնել սկսել եմ շատ ավելի ուշ։ Երևի տենց 13-14 տարեկանից (ավելի շուտ, մինչև էդ էլ էի անցնում, բայց թաքուն): Իսկ ընդհանրապես երբ ես 15 էի, ախպերս՝ 13, արդեն նույնիսկ մենակ ապրում էինք, երբ մամաս գործուղվում էր արտասահման։

----------

ivy (22.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (22.11.2016)

----------


## John

6 տարեկան էի, երբ եղբայրս ծնվեց, իմ՝ մանկապարտեզից տուն գալու ժամին հայրս աշխատանքի էր, մայրս էլ բնականաբար միշտ չէ, որ կարող էր գալ հետևիցս, մանավանդ ցուրտ եղանակին, նորածին եղբորս հետ։ Նախօրոք ասում էր ինձ, թե որ օրը չի գալու, դաստիարակչուհուն ասում էի՝ թողնում էր տուն գնայի ) 7 տարեկանում էլ, երբ առաջին դասարան գնացի, դպրոցը 2․5-3 կմ հեռու էր, բնականաբար ոտքով էի գնում (տրանսպորտ չկար ուղղակի ։Ճ ), ու, դրան էլ գումարած ամբողջ ճանապարհի երկայնքով «կանալ» էր գնում, 2 մետր խորությամբ ու առանց որևէ արգելապատնեշի։ 8 տարեկանում էլ աշխատանքի բերումով մերոնք հաճախ ստիպված էին լինում 2 տարեկան եղբորս թողնել իմ հսկողության տակ, 1-2 ժամով  :Smile:  հաստատ ավելի շուտ էլ են մենակ թողել, բայց էդ պարբերաբար էր լինում՝ դրա համար է տպավորվել։

Հ․Գ․
Դպրոց գնալու ճամփին նաև Գյումրի-Ամասիա միջպետական նշանակության մայրուղին էի հատում  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), ivy (22.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (22.11.2016), Quyr Qery (22.11.2016), Smokie (11.12.2016), Tiger29 (22.11.2016), Գաղթական (22.11.2016), Հայկօ (23.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2016), Նիկեա (24.11.2016), Ուլուանա (22.11.2016), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Իմ ու Ջոնի մանկությունը լրիվ նույնն է՝ նույն կանալը, նույն դպրոցը, նույն Գյումրի-Ամասիա միջպետական նշանակության մայրուղին, նույն ինձանից 6 տարի փոքր մեկը (իմ դեպքում՝ քույրս): Հենց վեցից էլ մենակ եմ մնացել, դպրոց մենակ եմ գնացել, 7-ից արդեն քրոջս էլ էի մեկ-մեկ հետևում, երբ մերոնք տեղ էին գնում:

----------

ivy (22.11.2016), John (22.11.2016), Հայկօ (23.11.2016), Նիկեա (24.11.2016)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ինձ թվում է՝ այն ժամանակ կարելի է փորձել, երբ տվյալ երեխան ինքն իրեն ապահով ու պատրաստ է զգում տանը մենակ մնալու: Դա սովորաբար զգում ես կոնկրետ երեխայի հետ կապված:
Աղջիկս, օրինակ, երկար ժամանակ մերժում էր, ինչ-որ վախ կամ անապահովություն կար մեջը, և դա այն դեպքում, երբ ինքը բավականին անվախ է բնույթով: Եվ միայն վերջերս, երբ մոտ տասնմեկ տարեկան էր, ինքնըստինքյան սկսեց նախընտրել տանը մենակ մնալը, որևէ ծանոթի հետ մնալու փոխարեն:

----------

ivy (22.11.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ թվում է՝ մեր ծնողները մեզ շատ ավելի շուտ ու ավելի հանգիստ են մենակ թողել, քան մենք կթողնենք մեր երեխաներին։ Մեր ժամանակ առաջին–երկրորդ դասարանի երեխային տանը մենակ թողնելը սովորական երևույթ էր, էդ տարիքում մենակ դպրոց կամ մոտակայքի խանութ գնալը, էլ չեմ ասում՝ բակում խաղալը՝ նույնպես։ Բայց ինձ, օրինակ, էնքան հեռավոր է թվում էն օրը, երբ տղայիս մենակ տանը կթողնեմ կամ թույլ կտամ, որ մենակ ինչ–որ տեղ գնա, թեկուզ մոտիկ (հիմա համարյա վեց տարեկան է)։ Իհարկե, կոնկրետ երեխայից շատ բան է կախված, բայց նաև կյանքի պայմաններն ու հանգամանքները կապ ունեն։ Օրինակ, շատերիս ծնողները մեզ ճարահատյալ են թողել մենակ, հաճախ՝ մեզնից մի քանի տարով փոքր քույր–եղբայրների հետ (ինձ էլ ինձնից 4 տարով փոքր քրոջս ու եղբորս հետ էին հաճախ թողնում տանը շատ փոքր տարիքում), ու որ խորանաս, ահագին ռիսկային է եղել էդ թողնելը։ Բայց կամ իսկապես ուրիշ ճար չեն ունեցել, կամ էլ շատ չեն խորացել երևի  :Jpit: ։ Բայց մամաս որ պատմում է որոշ բաներ, ես ուղղակի սարսռում եմ։ Ինձ թվում է՝ ես ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ կարողանա ու չեմ անի տենց, չգիտեմ։ Հետո հիմիկվա կյանքի պայմաններն էլ են ահագին փոխվել. վտանգները շատացել են։ 

Ինչքան գիտեմ, ԱՄՆ–ում էլ տարիք չկա սահմանված երեխային մենակ թողնելու հետ կապված, էլի համարվում է, որ կոնկրետ երեխայից է կախված։ Բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ. եթե առնվազն հիմիկվա ԱՄՆ–ում տեսնեին, թե մեզ որ տարիքից ու ինչ պայմաններում էին մենակ թողնում մեր ծնողները, նրանց մինիմում կզրկեին ծնողական իրավունքից  :Jpit: ։

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), ivy (22.11.2016), Smokie (11.12.2016), Նիկեա (24.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Ան, մեր ծնողների կողմից մեզ «ճարահատյալ մենակ թողնելը» մի քիչ վիճելի հարց է: Հայաստանում՝ էն էլ էն ժամանակներում, մարդ մենակ մնալու խնդիր ոնց որ թե էնքան էլ չուներ: Մեծ ընտանիքներ, տանը հաճախ ապրող տատիկ-պապիկներ, ուրիշ հարազատներ, ազգականներ և ի վերջո՝ հարևաններ, որոնք հաճախ ազգականներին հավասար կատեգորիա էին: Հիմա դե համեմատիր դա էն իրավիճակի հետ, երբ կինը արտերկրում է ու մենակ է ապրում իր երեխայի հետ, ոչ մի ազգական, տատիկ-պապիկ և այլն: Ու լինելով երկրորդ դեպքը՝ ոչ մի անգամ «ճարահատյալ» վիճակի չեմ հասել. ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է կազմակերպել: 
Մեզ պահելու ժամանակ, կարծում եմ, ոչ էնքան ճարահատյալ վիճակն է եղել, որքան գիտելիքների պակասը, շատ հարցերին թեթև նայելը և նման բաներ:
Օրինակ՝ քրոջս էլ են ինձ հետ մենակ թողել: Մի քանի ամսական երեխային՝ հինգ-վեց տարեկան քրոջ հետ: Ինչի արդյունքում ինքը մի քանի անգամ գետնին է ցցվել գլխի վրա՝ ահագին լուրջ հետևանքներով, ու դրանում ինձ են մեղադրել: Որ մտածում ես՝ լրիվ աբսուրդ: Հինգ տարեկան երեխային մեղադրում են, որ մի քանի ամսական ճտին լավ չի նայել՝ հետը մենակ լինելով: Ոնց որ դու ես ասում, էստեղ էդպիսի բաների համար շատ լուրջ հետևանքների առջև կկանգնեին ծնողները: Ու համարում եմ, որ նման վարքի պատճառը ճարահատյալ վիճակը չի եղել, այլ գիտելիքների պակասը. մենակ տատիկ-պապիկներն ու հարևաններն արդեն հերիք էին, որ երեխաները մենակ մնալու խնդիր չունենային:

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ թվում է՝ այն ժամանակ կարելի է փորձել, երբ տվյալ երեխան ինքն իրեն ապահով ու պատրաստ է զգում տանը մենակ մնալու: Դա սովորաբար զգում ես կոնկրետ երեխայի հետ կապված:
> Աղջիկս, օրինակ, երկար ժամանակ մերժում էր, ինչ-որ վախ կամ անապահովություն կար մեջը, և դա այն դեպքում, երբ ինքը բավականին անվախ է բնույթով: Եվ միայն վերջերս, երբ մոտ տասնմեկ տարեկան էր, ինքնըստինքյան սկսեց նախընտրել տանը մենակ մնալը, որևէ ծանոթի հետ մնալու փոխարեն:


Դե երկար ժամանակով լրիվ մենակ թողնելուց դեռ մենք շատ հեռու ենք. իմը գարնանը նոր 6 է դառնալու: 
Ինձ հիմա հուզող թեմաները կարճ ժամանակով «բաց թողնելն է», այսինքն՝ առաջին քայլերը: Որ օրինակ մի քանի ամսից մենակ դպրոց գնա. հինգ րոպեի ճանապարհ է: Կամ մի 20 րոպեով տանը մնա, երբ արագ պիտի խանութ գնամ-գամ: 
Հիմա օրիանկ էդ հարցերը փակ են ինձ համար: Եթե հավես չունի հետս խանութ գալու, մնում ենք առանց մթերքների: Կամ պիտի փորձեմ համոզել. ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա: Կամ ավել վատ դեպքեր կան, երբ օրինակ՝ մեկ էլ հիվանդանում է, ու տանը դեղ չունեմ, պիտի գնամ դեղատուն, բայց իրեն տանը թողնել չեմ կարող. էդ ամենավատ դեպքերից է: Ստիպված պիտի մարդ գտնեմ, որ ինձ համար դեղ կբերի. դուրս գալը բացառվում է էս դեպքում, չնայած էլի մի 15-20 րոպե պիտի տևեր: 
Ու չգիտեմ, էս իմ վախերն են ու չափազանց զգուշավորությունը, թե իսկապես չարժի մի 5 տարեկան երեխային 20 րոպեով տանը մենակ թողնել: Կամ արդեն 6 տարեկանին թողնել մենակ դպրոց գնա, երբ դպրոցը քթի տակ է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ան, մեր ծնողների կողմից մեզ «ճարահատյալ մենակ թողնելը» մի քիչ վիճելի հարց է: Հայաստանում՝ էն էլ էն ժամանակներում, մարդ մենակ մնալու խնդիր ոնց որ թե էնքան էլ չուներ: Մեծ ընտանիքներ, տանը հաճախ ապրող տատիկ-պապիկներ, ուրիշ հարազատներ, ազգականներ և ի վերջո՝ հարևաններ, որոնք հաճախ ազգականներին հավասար կատեգորիա էին: Հիմա դե համեմատիր դա էն իրավիճակի հետ, երբ կինը արտերկրում է ու մենակ է ապրում իր երեխայի հետ, ոչ մի ազգական, տատիկ-պապիկ և այլն: Ու լինելով երկրորդ դեպքը՝ ոչ մի անգամ «ճարահատյալ» վիճակի չեմ հասել. ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է կազմակերպել: 
> Մեզ պահելու ժամանակ, կարծում եմ, ոչ էնքան ճարահատյալ վիճակն է եղել, որքան գիտելիքների պակասը, շատ հարցերին թեթև նայելը և նման բաներ:
> Օրինակ՝ քրոջս էլ են ինձ հետ մենակ թողել: Մի քանի ամսական երեխային՝ հինգ-վեց տարեկան քրոջ հետ: Ինչի արդյունքում ինքը մի քանի անգամ գետնին է ցցվել գլխի վրա՝ ահագին լուրջ հետևանքներով, ու դրանում ինձ են մեղադրել: Որ մտածում ես՝ լրիվ աբսուրդ: Հինգ տարեկան երեխային մեղադրում են, որ մի քանի ամսական ճտին լավ չի նայել՝ հետը մենակ լինելով: Ոնց որ դու ես ասում, էստեղ էդպիսի բաների համար շատ լուրջ հետևանքների առջև կկանգնեին ծնողները: Ու համարում եմ, որ նման վարքի պատճառը ճարահատյալ վիճակը չի եղել, այլ գիտելիքների պակասը. մենակ տատիկ-պապիկներն ու հարևաններն արդեն հերիք էին, որ երեխաները մենակ մնալու խնդիր չունենային:


Ռիփ, չգիտեմ՝ մնացած դեպքերում ոնց, բայց կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում իմ մաման ինձ ու եղբորս մենակ ա թողել ոչ թե ճարահատյալ կամ գիտելիքների պակասից, այլ որովհետև ուղղակի մենք մենակ ավելի լավ էինք մնում, քան ուրիշ մեկի հետ։ Մինչև դպրոց գնալս պապիկիս ու իր տիկնոջ հետ էինք հաճախ մնում։ Տիկինը լրիվ հեքիաթներից փախած խորթ մայր էր։ Ուրիշ ազգականների հետ էլ է թողել։ Հիմա չեմ ուզում խորանալ, բայց լավ չի եղել։ Իսկ ավելի մեծ տարիքում, երբ գործուղվում էր, այսինքն՝ օրերով պիտի մենակ մնայինք, սկզբի մի քանի անգամը փորձեց հորս ու այլ ազգականների խնդրել, որ հետևեն։ Բայց եզրակացությունն էղավ էն, որ մեզ հետևող ազգականն իր ֆունկցիան չէր կատարում։ Ու էն, ինչ պիտի ինքն աներ, մենք ինքնուրույն էինք անում։

Մեկ էլ Դանիայի հետ կապված ասեմ։ Էստեղ էլ առանձնապես տարիք չկա երեխային մենակ թողնելու, բայց կարճ ժամանակով մենակ թողնելը նույնիսկ քաջալերվում ա սկսած ամենափոքր տարիքից։ Ասենք, հաճախ կտեսնես, որ մաման սայլակով երեխային դրսում թողնում, մտնում է սուպերմարկետ կամ դրսում թողնում, գնում է ներս ընկերուհիների հետ սրճելու։ Բայց դե Դանիան էլ ԱՄՆ-ի կամ Գերմանիայի համեմատ ահագին ապահով երկիր ա։

----------

ivy (22.11.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մեկ էլ Դանիայի հետ կապված ասեմ։ Էստեղ էլ առանձնապես տարիք չկա երեխային մենակ թողնելու, բայց կարճ ժամանակով մենակ թողնելը նույնիսկ քաջալերվում ա սկսած ամենափոքր տարիքից։ Ասենք, հաճախ կտեսնես, որ մաման սայլակով երեխային դրսում թողնում, մտնում է սուպերմարկետ կամ դրսում թողնում, գնում է ներս ընկերուհիների հետ սրճելու։ Բայց դե Դանիան էլ ԱՄՆ-ի կամ Գերմանիայի համեմատ ահագին ապահով երկիր ա։


այ քեզ հիմար նապաստակ...
սենց բան դեռ չէի լսել..
երեխուն սայլակով դրսում թողնել ու մտնել ընկերուհիների հետ սրճարան, ըստ իս, ոչ թե մենակ, այլ՝ անտեր թողնելա կոչվում..


թեմայի մասով՝ ես էլ եմ վաղ տարիքից մենակ դպրոց գնացել՝ մետրոներով-բան,
բայց այ երեխեքին ռիսկ չենք անում մենակ թողնել, չնայած որ դպրոցը մի 10 րոպեյվա ճանապարհ է ու մի երկու հարևան ունենք, որ թողնում են..
ուղղակի, մեր դեպքում, երկու ախպեր՝ անգամ մոր ուղեկցությամբ, միշտ չի, որ հաշտ ու համերաշխ են տեղ հասնում՝ սա մեկ, և երկրորդ՝ կողքի քաղաքում մի դպրոց կար, որի զուգարանը շենքից դուրս էր, ու երեխաները, դասի ժամին, առանց հսկողության էին գնում գալիս..
հետո պարզվեց, որ էդ զուգարաններից մեկում, տևական ժամանակ, մի պեդոֆիլ է «գործել» ու երեխեքը վախեցել են պատմել..

իսկ այ տանը մենակ թողնում ենք ավագիս (նոր է դարձել 7)՝ կարճ ժամանակով, ու ասեմ ավելին՝ մեկ մեկ ինքն է պահանջում մենակ մնալ՝ մոր հետ եղբորը թենիսի կամ լողի խմբակ ուղեկցելու փոխարեն..

----------

ivy (22.11.2016), John (22.11.2016), Quyr Qery (23.11.2016), Շինարար (22.11.2016), Ուլուանա (22.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այ քեզ հիմար նապաստակ...
> սենց բան դեռ չէի լսել..
> երեխուն սայլակով դրսում թողնել ու մտնել ընկերուհիների հետ սրճարան, ըստ իս, ոչ թե մենակ, այլ՝ անտեր թողնելա կոչվում..


Մշակութային ա: Ուղղակի էստեղ մարդիկ իրար մի այլ կարգի են վստահում ու չեն պատկերացնում, որ մենակ մնացած երեխային մատով կպնող կարող ա լինի: Նման երևույթ ա նաև էն, որ ֆերմերներն իրանց բարիքները դրսում դնում են դրսում, ում պետք ա, վերցնում ա, փողը դնում բանկայի մեջ, ու ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնում ո՛չ փողը գողանալ, ո՛չ բարիքները:
Էստեղ փողոցներում շատ եմ տեսնում յոթ-ութ տարեկան էրեխեքի մենակով հեծանիվով դպրոց են գնում կամ դպրոցից տուն:

----------

Smokie (11.12.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Դպրոց գնալ-գալը՝ հեծանվով, ոտքով, տրանսպորտով, ինչպես ասեցի, էստեղ էլ է առաջին դասարանից սկսած նորմալ բան, բայց դրսում երեխայով սայլակ թողնողներ չեմ տեսել: 
Ի դեպ, Մյունխենը ահագին ապահով քաղաք է:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս թեման կարդացի, հասկացա, թե իրականում ինչ դժվար մանկություն եմ ունեցել  :LOL: 

Դպրոցը մեր տնից ահավոր հեռու էր, մոտ 3.5-4կմ կլիներ, հիմա սա էդքան էլ «մեծ» տարածություն չի, բայց փոքր ժամանակ ահռելի էր: Առաջին դասարանում ծնողներս էին ավտոմեքենայով տանում, բայց երկրորդ դասարանից հիմնականում մենակ էի գնում գալիս, որովհետև տնեցիք աշխատում էին, եղբայրներս էլ առաջին հերթ էին ու ոչ ոք չկար, որ ինձ դպրոց տաներ: Ամենաոռի ժամանակներն էին, 90-ականների սկիզբը, երբ քաղաքային տրանսպորտը կամ չէր աշխատում կամ էնքան լիքն էր լինում, որ անհնարին էր նստել: Էն թվերին լիքը մարդ տոմս չէր ստանում, դրա պատճառով ավտոբուսների վարորդները by default միայնակ դպրոցականներին չէին թողնում ավտոբուս նստել: Հիշում եմ, շատ հաճախ կանգառում էի կանգնում ու փողը ձեռքումս թափահարում էի վարորդին, որ թողներ նստեի, բայց մեկ ա չէր թողնում ու հիշում եմ ինչքան վիրավորական էր դա: Ամենասարսափելին Գյումրիի սառնամանիք ձմեռները ոտքով դասի գնալ գալն էր, երբ էդ հսկայական ճամփի կեսին ձեռքերս ու ոտքերս ցրտից փայտանում էին:

Բայց հետո 90-ականների երկրորդ կեսից լիքը բան դեպի դրական փոխվեց, տրանսպորտի վիճակը մի քիչ բարելավվեց, քաղաքային մարշրուտկաներ հայտնվեցին, երկար ճանապարհն էլ աչքիս էլ էդքան երկար չէր երևում: Իսկ դրական կողմն էլ այն է, որ դրա պատճառով հիմա քայլել ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում:

----------

Apsara (26.11.2016), ivy (22.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (22.11.2016), Smokie (11.12.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016), Հայկօ (23.11.2016), Մուշու (27.11.2016), Նիկեա (24.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դպրոց գնալ-գալը՝ հեծանվով, ոտքով, տրանսպորտով, ինչպես ասեցի, էստեղ էլ է առաջին դասարանից սկսած նորմալ բան, բայց դրսում երեխայով սայլակ թողնողներ չեմ տեսել: 
> Ի դեպ, Մյունխենը ահագին ապահով քաղաք է:


Որովհետև Գերմանիայում չկա վստահության էդ մշակույթը։ Էստեղ էլ են գերմանացիները շոկի մեջ, թե ոնց են դանիացիները էրեխեքին սայլակով դրսում թողնում։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեկ էլ Դանիայի հետ կապված ասեմ։ Էստեղ էլ առանձնապես տարիք չկա երեխային մենակ թողնելու, բայց կարճ ժամանակով մենակ թողնելը նույնիսկ քաջալերվում ա սկսած ամենափոքր տարիքից։ Ասենք, հաճախ կտեսնես, որ մաման սայլակով երեխային դրսում թողնում, մտնում է սուպերմարկետ կամ դրսում թողնում, գնում է ներս ընկերուհիների հետ սրճելու։ Բայց դե Դանիան էլ ԱՄՆ-ի կամ Գերմանիայի համեմատ ահագին ապահով երկիր ա։





> Մշակութային ա: Ուղղակի էստեղ մարդիկ իրար մի այլ կարգի են վստահում ու չեն պատկերացնում, որ մենակ մնացած երեխային մատով կպնող կարող ա լինի: Նման երևույթ ա նաև էն, որ ֆերմերներն իրանց բարիքները դրսում դնում են դրսում, ում պետք ա, վերցնում ա, փողը դնում բանկայի մեջ, ու ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնում ո՛չ փողը գողանալ, ո՛չ բարիքները:
> Էստեղ փողոցներում շատ եմ տեսնում յոթ-ութ տարեկան էրեխեքի մենակով հեծանիվով դպրոց են գնում կամ դպրոցից տուն:





> Որովհետև Գերմանիայում չկա վստահության էդ մշակույթը։ Էստեղ էլ են գերմանացիները շոկի մեջ, թե ոնց են դանիացիները էրեխեքին սայլակով դրսում թողնում։


Բյուր, վստահության մթնոլորտն, իհարկե, շատ լավ ա, բայց, մեկ ա, սխալ եմ համարում էդ աստիճանի վստահությունը։ Ամեն դեպքում անզգուշություն ա։ Հո չես կարող ասել, թե Դանիայում հանցագործներ չկան։ Եթե թեկուզ խիստ հազվադեպ, բայց կարող են լինել, ուրեմն արդեն ռիսկային ա, կապ չունի, թե ինչ աստիճանի։ Ինչի՞ դիմես ռիսկի, եթե կարելի ա չդիմել։

----------

Smokie (11.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, վստահության մթնոլորտն, իհարկե, շատ լավ ա, բայց, մեկ ա, սխալ եմ համարում էդ աստիճանի վստահությունը։ Ամեն դեպքում անզգուշություն ա։ Հո չես կարող ասել, թե Դանիայում հանցագործներ չկան։ Եթե թեկուզ խիստ հազվադեպ, բայց կարող են լինել, ուրեմն արդեն ռիսկային ա, կապ չունի, թե ինչ աստիճանի։ Ինչի՞ դիմես ռիսկի, եթե կարելի ա չդիմել։


Իհարկե Դանիայում կան հանցագործներ։ Մենակ ինձնից երկու անգամ սմարթֆոն են գողացել։ Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ էլ այգում շանը ման տվող մի հղի կնոջ սպանել են։ Բայց դեռ դեպք չի եղել, որ դրսում մանկասայլակով երեխային մատով ձեռք տան կամ ֆերմերի ելակները կամ դրանց փողը գողանան։ Ես ինքս էլ իմ երեխային գուցե դրսում չթողնեի, բայց դանիացիներին հարցնես, կասեն՝ որտեղի՞ց ա սկսվում զգուշությունը։ Էդ տրամաբանությամբ պետք ա մութ ժամանակ փողոց դուրս չգալ, փողոցով հեծանիվ չքշել/երեխային չթողնել, որ քշի (մենակ երեք դաժար վթար իմ աչքով ես եմ տեսել), մարդաշատ տեղեր չգնալ/երեխային չթողնել (բա որ տեռորիստներ հայտնվեն): 

Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել՝ երեխային դրսում թողնելը ո՛չ գիտելիքների պակաս ա, ո՛չ անզգուշություն։ Մշակույթի մի մաս ա, երբ խորապես վստահում են բացառապես բոլորին։ Ու երևի էդ ա պատճառներից մեկը, որ էստեղի հասարակությունը մի քիչ ավելի առողջ ա, քան բազմաթիվ այլ երկրներում։

----------

Աթեիստ (23.11.2016), Մուշու (27.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Բյուր, վստահության մթնոլորտն, իհարկե, շատ լավ ա, բայց, մեկ ա, սխալ եմ համարում էդ աստիճանի վստահությունը։ Ամեն դեպքում անզգուշություն ա։ Հո չես կարող ասել, թե Դանիայում հանցագործներ չկան։ Եթե թեկուզ խիստ հազվադեպ, բայց կարող են լինել, ուրեմն արդեն ռիսկային ա, կապ չունի, թե ինչ աստիճանի։ Ինչի՞ դիմես ռիսկի, եթե կարելի ա չդիմել։


Ան, ախր տենց բաներ հայկական մշակույթում էլ կան։ Ասենք՝ մոտիկ տեղ գնալիս տան դուռը չկողպելը կամ բանալին հարևանին տալը/դռան շորի տակ դնելը։ Այսինքն՝ կային, քանի դեռ մարդիկ վստահում էին իրար ու քանի դեռ էդքան շատ չէին դողում իրենց ունեցածի վրա։

Մի ժամանակ գրեթե չէիր տեսնի պարսպով տուն, հիմա ամեն մեկը ոնց կարողանում՝ իր տունն ամրոց է սարքում բառիս բուն իմաստով, մնում է՝ պարիսպների վրա էլեկտրական հոսանք քաշեն։ Իսկ էդ գալիս է մշակութային փոփոխություններից, կյանքի փոխվելուց, ևն։ Ոնց որ երեխեքին տանը մենակ թողնելը։

Ինձ թվում է՝ ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չկա սկզբում գոնե կարճ ժամանակով երեխային տանը մենակ թողնելու մեջ, ասենք՝ Այվիի ասած դեպքերում (խանութ կամ դեղատուն գնալ)։ Թեկուզ երեք-չորս տարեկանում։ Եթե տանը նենց բաներ չկան, որ բացակայությանդ ընթացքում երեխան իրեն վնասի, ուրեմն պիտի որ խնդիր չլինի։ Կարելի է դուռն էլ կողպել սկզբնական շրջանում (իհարկե, երեխային բացատրելով, թե ինչի ինքը չի կարող տնից դուրս գալ, քանի մաման կամ պապան տանը չեն)։ 

Հայաստանում լիքը տեսել եմ, թե ոնց են հինգ-վեց տարեկան երեխեքը շենքի մոտի կրպակից ինչ-որ բան գնում մամայի պատվերով, վաճառողներն էլ տենց դեպքերում երբեք չեն խաբում (դե հիմնականում բոլորն իրար ճանաչում են)։ 

Դպրոց մենակ եմ գնացել 6 տարեկանից, մոտ կես ժամ ոտքի ճանապարհ էր մեր գյուղում, մամաս ու պապաս դպրոցում էին աշխատում, առավոտյան գնում էին դասի, ես 12-ի կողմերն էի գնում։ Թաղում 3-4 հոգի էինք նույն տարիքի, բայց ես իրենց հետ չունեի, մենակ էի գնում։ Նույնն էլ ախպերս է մենակ գնացել, էդ ժամանակ դպրոցից ավելի հեռու էինք ապրում։ 9-10 տարեկանից ինձնից 5 տարի փոքր ախպորս հաճախ մենակ են թողել հետս, երբեք խնդիր չի եղել, իրար ծեծելն ավելի ուշ սկսվեց  :Jpit: 

Ինձ թվում է՝ ծնողներին էս հարցերում մի քիչ ավելի թեթև նայելը չի խանգարի։

----------

John (23.11.2016), Smokie (11.12.2016)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե երկար ժամանակով լրիվ մենակ թողնելուց դեռ մենք շատ հեռու ենք. իմը գարնանը նոր 6 է դառնալու: 
> Ինձ հիմա հուզող թեմաները կարճ ժամանակով «բաց թողնելն է», այսինքն՝ առաջին քայլերը: Որ օրինակ մի քանի ամսից մենակ դպրոց գնա. հինգ րոպեի ճանապարհ է: Կամ մի 20 րոպեով տանը մնա, երբ արագ պիտի խանութ գնամ-գամ: 
> Հիմա օրիանկ էդ հարցերը փակ են ինձ համար: Եթե հավես չունի հետս խանութ գալու, մնում ենք առանց մթերքների: Կամ պիտի փորձեմ համոզել. ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա: Կամ ավել վատ դեպքեր կան, երբ օրինակ՝ մեկ էլ հիվանդանում է, ու տանը դեղ չունեմ, պիտի գնամ դեղատուն, բայց իրեն տանը թողնել չեմ կարող. էդ ամենավատ դեպքերից է: Ստիպված պիտի մարդ գտնեմ, որ ինձ համար դեղ կբերի. դուրս գալը բացառվում է էս դեպքում, չնայած էլի մի 15-20 րոպե պիտի տևեր: 
> Ու չգիտեմ, էս իմ վախերն են ու չափազանց զգուշավորությունը, թե իսկապես չարժի մի 5 տարեկան երեխային 20 րոպեով տանը մենակ թողնել: Կամ արդեն 6 տարեկանին թողնել մենակ դպրոց գնա, երբ դպրոցը քթի տակ է:




6 տարեկանն, ինձ թվում է, մի քիչ շատ փոքր է: Ես որ հիմա մենակ եմ թողնում, երբ տասնմեկ տարեկան է, մի երկու-երեք ժամով առավելագույնը, որից հետո ինքն է սկսում զանգել անընդհատ ու հարցնել, թե երբ եմ գալու:
Եվ այս տարիքում նոր միայն կարող եմ ինչ-որ տեղ հանգիստ լինել, որ ինչ-որ սխալ բան չի անի՝ իրեն վնաս տալու առումով:

Դե, 20 րոպեն շատ մեծ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում գուցեև կարելի է փորձել մեկ-երկու անգամ, բայց որ հեռախոսն անընդհատ մոտը պահի, և ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ստուգես, թե ինչպես է, բայց այ դպրոց մենակ գնալը 6տարեկանում, նույնիսկ 7 կամ 8 տարեկանում, անգամ եթե հինգ րոպեյվա ճանապարհ է, ես հաստատ հանգիստ չէի լինի, ու հետևյալ պատճառներով. 

- Անգամ եթե փողոց չի անցնում կամ գիտի, թե երբ ու ինչպես անցնել անցնել, միևնույն  է, դրայվեյից կարող է անսպասելի մեքենա դուրս գալ և իրեն չնկատել, և որ ամենակարևորն է՝ մեքենաները հետ-հետ դուրս գալիս չեն տեսնում փոքրիկ երեխային, պարզապես չի երևում, ու դա մշտական վտանգ է. օրինակ, ես մի անգամ տուգանվել եմ լողավազանի մոտի կայանատեղում, որտեղ նշան կար՝ "rear only", որի իմաստը չհասկացա, ու կայանեցի մեքենայի քիթը դեպի պատը, ու հետո վերադարձիս ,  երբ տեսա տուգանքի կտրոնը մեքենայի ապակուն, նոր հասկացա ինչումն է բանը. քանի որ լողավազան երեխաներ շատ են այցելում, հավանականությունը, որ երեխան կարող է քայլել կայանատեղում ինչ-որ մեքենայի մոտով, թեկուզև ծնողների հետ, մեծ է, և եթե մեքենան քթով դեպի պատն է կայանած, ապա հետ-հետ պետք է դուրս գա, որի դեպքում չի նկատի, եթե իր հետևը երեխա լինի կանգնած: Այդ պատճառով այդպիսի մանկաշատ վայրերում պահանջում են կայանել ՛՛հետնամասը պատի կողմը միայն՛՛ ձևով: 

- Մյուս վտանգը՝ որ ինչ-որ անծանոթ մարդ կարող է հետևել ու առևանգել երեխային: Մանավանդ արևմուտքում դա նորություն չէ: Նկատելով, որ տվյալ երեխան, այդքան փոքր, միշտ մենակ է գնում դպրոց, դժվարություն չի լինի առևանգման պլան մշակելը՝ երեխային գայթակղելու միջոցով:

- Երեխայի ոչ բավարար հասունությունը՝ արտասովոր իրավիճակներին ճիշտ արձագանքելու: Որքան էլ սովորեցնես ինչ-որ բաներ, թե երբ ինչպես պետք է վարվի, կլինեն այնպիսի իրավիճակներ, որոնք սովորացրածի շրջանակում չեն լինի, իսկ երեխան չունի բավականաչափ դատողականություն, որ հանգիստ լինես, թե հաստատ, անմիջապես ճիշտ կկողմնորոշվի:

----------

ivy (23.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (23.11.2016), Smokie (11.12.2016), Աթեիստ (23.11.2016), Ուլուանա (23.11.2016)

----------


## Apsara

Մի դեպք հիշեցի, երբ Անին նորածին էր, իսկ Ալեքսանդրը 1.6 տարեկան, ցերեկը մեկ-մեկ իրար հետ էին քնում ու ես վստահ գիտեի, որ 2-3 ժամ քնելու են: Մի օր եղավ, որ իրենք քնած էին, իսկ ես պիտի ուտելիք պատրաստեի, պարզվեց տանը ոչ մի մթերք չկա, մտածեցի երկար բարակ ու որոշեցի ռիսկի դիմել՝ սրտիս բաբախները 150ի վերցրեցի բանալին ու գնացի 2 րոպեի վրա գտնվող խանութ: 7 րոպեից նորից դռան դիմաց էի ու ահա պարզվեց որ սխալ բանալի եմ վերցրել: Քիչ էր մնում ուշագնաց լինեի, բայց ինչպես բոլոր դեպքերում հավաքեցի ինքս ինձ ու զանգեցի 911: Բավականին ուշ եկան, պատուհանից ներս մտան դուռը բացեցին, տանը 4-5 տղամարդ ա գնում- գալիս, խոսում, մի 2 հարևան էլ եկավ ինչ-որ բան ստորագրելու համար: Իսկ իմ ճտերը մուշ-մուշ քնած էին:

Սրանից հետո կյանքում երբեք մենակ չեմ թողել, ուր էլ գնացել եմ 3ին իրար հետ շալակած, անջվելով, հոգնելով: Ու երևի մոտ ժամանակներս ռիսկ չանեմ, մնացորդային նստվածք կա դեռ մեջս:

Իսկ իմ մանկության ժամանակ ինձ նորմալ էր թվում, որ ամեն օր մայրս գնար աշխատանքի, մենք քրոջս հետ 1 տարվա տարբերությամբ մնանք մենակ, ու դեռ մի բան էլ տունը կարգի բերեինք, խոհանոց մտնելն արգելված էր, երևի էնտեղ ամենավտանգավորն էր 4 և 5 տարեկան երեխեքի համար: Հետո այդպես էլ ինքնուրույն մեծացանք, դպրոց, խմբակներ, ինչքան հեռու ուզում ա լինի՝ մենք մեր հույսին էինք:

Բայց մի բան էլ, մեր ժամանակ մարդկանց չէին գողանում օրգանները վաճառելու համար: Իսկ հիմա նույնիսկ 5ր. դպրոցի ճանապարհն է դարձել վտանգավոր, երեխաների են գողանում, էլ պեդոֆիլներ էլ գողեր, որովհետև երեխաները թանկանոց հեռախոսներով են ֆռֆռում:

----------

ivy (26.11.2016), Smokie (11.12.2016), Գաղթական (26.11.2016), Մուշու (27.11.2016), Շինարար (26.11.2016), Ուլուանա (27.11.2016)

----------


## anslov

Երկրներ կան, որ էս հարցերը լուծված են օրենսդրական մակարդակի վրա: 
Օրինակ Կանադայում, որտեղ եղբորս երեխեքն են մեծանում: Ամռանը իրենց երկրորդ հարկի բալկոնում նստած էի իր 2 տարեկան տղայի հետ, ու ներքևից ես չէի երևում, իսկ երեխան երևում էր: Մի րոպե չանցած ներքրևից հարևանը գոռաց, թե ով ա երեխային մենակ թողել, ու եթե ես չպատասխանեի որ մենակ չի, ապա պոլիս էր զանգելու:
Հետո  իմացա, որ օրենսդրորեն արգելված է կարծեմ մինչև 13 կամ 14 տարեկան երեխաներին տանը կամ դրսում կամ որտեղ ուզում եք,  մենակ թողնել, ու եթե դրա մասին իմանա պետական մարմինը, ապա երեխաներին կարող են "առգրավվել" մի երեք ամսով, իսկ ծնողներին պարտադիր  ուսուցման ուղարկել:  Կրկնվելու դեպքում ավելի խիստ պատիժ:
Ու սա վերաբերվում է նաև դրսում երեխայի մենակ հայտնվելուն: Երեխան դրսում, խանությում, խաղահրապարակում, որտեղ կուզեք, մենակ, առանց չափահաս մարդու հայտնվելու իրավունք չունի: Օրինակ, եթե երեխան դպրոցից տուն  պետք է գա, ապա եթե դպրոցում իրենց հայտնի չափահաս մարդ չլինի երեխային վերցնելու համար, ծնողները շատ լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենան իրավապահների  հետ:

Մի աֆղան հարևան ունի եղբայրս Տորոնտոյում, ով երեք տղա ունեի: Ամենափոքրը ամենաչարն է, ու մի օր մայրը չի դիմացել ու ապտակել է,  ու ապատակի  հետքտ մնացել է երեսի վրա: Դպրոցում էտ հետքը տեսնելով, դասատուն հարցրել է, թե ինչ է եղել, ու երեխան ազնիվ պատմել է ամեն ինչ: Դրանցի հետո  ծնողները մեկ ամիս չգիտեին, թե որտեղ են իրենց երեխաները, գիտեին մենակ, որ  առգրավված են: Մեկ ամիս հետո, շատը գնալ գալուց հետո, շաբաթը 30 րոպեով տեսակցություն էր թույլատրվել 3 երեխանրի հետ: Դրանից հետո երեք ամիս գնացին դասերի ու քննություն տվեցին ու հոգեբանից երաշխավորագիր ստացան որ "խելոքացել են", ու նոր երեխաներին հետ տվեցին: Խելագարվում էին, բայց ոչ մի այլ ելք չկար, քան օրենքի տառին ենթարկվելը:

----------

Apsara (27.11.2016), Smokie (11.12.2016), Աթեիստ (26.11.2016), Մուշու (27.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Կանադայում էլ չկա երեխաներին մենակ թողնելու մասին օրենք. տարիքային սահմանը միայն խորհրդի կարգով է տրվում, ինչպես և շատ ուրիշ երկրներում։



> No one law across Canada stipulates how old a child must be to stay home alone, but the Canada Safety Council (CSC) recommends age 10 as a minimum, and that children younger than 12 shouldn't be left in charge of their younger siblings.


Հիստերիկ հարևաններ ամեն տեղ էլ կան, էդ հեչ։

Իսկ ծեծը լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է։

----------


## anslov

> Կանադայում էլ չկա երեխաներին մենակ թողնելու մասին օրենք. տարիքային սահմանը միայն խորհրդի կարգով է տրվում, ինչպես և շատ ուրիշ երկրներում։


Չգիտեմ. թԵ ինչ աղբյուրի վրա է հիմնված քո եզրակացությունը, իսկ ինձ հանդիպեց հիմա օրինակ սա

http://cwrp.ca/sites/default/files/p...ns/en/144e.pdf

որտեղ մասնավորապես ասվում է



> The majority of provinces and territories do not limit the age at which a child can be left alone in
> their statutory rules. However, in two provinces (Manitoba and New Brunswick), the welfare
> Acts state that a parent cannot leave a child under the age of 12 unattended without making
> provision for adequate supervision. In Ontario, the statutory limit is 16 years. When it comes to
> leaving a child unattended in a vehicle, only Quebec establishes a statutory age limit (seven
> years)


իսկ հետո էլ բերված է աղուսյակ, տույժերի ու բանտարկելու ամիսների 

Table 1: Legal Framework for Child Supervision at Home or in a Vehicle in Canada (2014)

օրինակ --Ontario 

Child home alone (years) 16 
Situations -inadequate care provision
Fine(CAD) ≤1,000
Imprison ment (months)  ≤ 12

էնպես որ էտ "հիստերիկ" հարևանը լրիվ ճիշտ քաղաքացի էր, հարգող իր երկրի կարգը, որի համար հարգանքներս:

իսկ Մանիտոբայում անգամ կարող են բանտարկել երկու տարով - "Inability/unwillingness to supervise" սրա համար 50000 դոլար տուգանքով:

Child home alone (years) 16 
Situations -Inability/unwillingness to supervise
50,000 ≤ 50,000
Fine(CAD) ≤50,000
Imprison ment (months)  ≤ 50,000

----------

